# DX for pilar cyst?



## goldkapp (Mar 18, 2009)

Is 706.2 correct?


----------



## dhutchings (Mar 18, 2009)

Pilar; Pilary means concerning (or covered with) hair.  In researching this I think the diagnosis you have chosen is closest to pilar cyst ( in the sebaceous) cyst family.
But I am anxious to hear if anyone found a different dx.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Mar 19, 2009)

The Correct Dx for Pilar Cyst is 704.8. This is the one we are using and never had a wrong feedback.

Thank You


----------

